# Red bird



## wvdawg (Mar 31, 2011)

on perch.  (Wasn't that a clever title?)


----------



## carver (Mar 31, 2011)

Very bright,thanks Dennis


----------



## quinn (Mar 31, 2011)

nice capture on that red bird on a perch too!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 31, 2011)

Very clever title... for a really, really nice shot!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 1, 2011)

Now that's red.  Fine shot.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Apr 1, 2011)

Mighty pretty shot



> (Wasn't that a clever title?)



Clever and factual too .... it's red, it's a bird and a fine capture also


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks - they usually don't sit still long enough!


----------



## cre8foru (Apr 3, 2011)

thats a pretty shot


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 3, 2011)

Appreciate it!


----------

